# This is cool



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

This is the only way to unload small squares...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=278381839492805


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

That is the way to unload.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is cool. We have that video on here somewhere....but it has been awhile. Good to see it again.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Showed my wife, she say's "I suppose you will want to buy that too." Which I answered "No, the boys will have to, I don't have a CDL". 

Larry


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Had some small sq. of oat hay come in from Colorado and the truck was able to off load like that , worked slick . Put the stack in front of my hospital feed pen . No touch freight is my cup of tea .


----------

